# My Project car



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

Here are some pics of my Z. I'll have pics of the engine compartment and cabin soon.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

nice 2+2? :thumbup:


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> nice 2+2? :thumbup:


Yep. I like it pretty well. The back "seats" (nothing more than a storage bench) come in pretty handy for holding things. Like my FSM and spoiler. (I pulled on off a turbo model at a junkyard, haven't had time to install yet). 

The rest of the pics will be up shortly.


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

This is the way I received the Z. It is unaltered except for the small shovel holding the hood up. 









Original mileage: 









Crap wiring job the previous owner did:









Passenger side of Engine Compartment:









Driver Side of Engine Compartment:









Front of Engine Compartment:









Cracked windshield and Dashboard:









Cracked Dashboard:









Cracked Dashboard:









Radiator Fan:


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Love the hot air intake, haha. Seriously, though, sucking 200 degree air from over the top of the radiator can cause detonation. Nice looking 2+2 though. :cheers:


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Love the hot air intake, haha. Seriously, though, sucking 200 degree air from over the top of the radiator can cause detonation. Nice looking 2+2 though. :cheers:


notice the ghetto heat shield :thumbup: prolly doens't work that why i woulda kept that part of the shroud


----------



## dono200sx (May 2, 2002)

ICP Sux0rZ! said:


> notice the ghetto heat shield :thumbup: prolly doens't work that why i woulda kept that part of the shroud


Shield is there to keep out the water. It rained the other day and the filter got soaked on the bottom. 

As soon as I get the cash, I'm gonna do a custom intake and find a cooler spot for it. 

Not much choice for the shroud. The new radiator doesn't allow for the shroud. The little tabs that the shroud needs are non-existant on the radiator and I didn't see a way that I could zip-tie it down. 

Any ideas for shortening the intake and putting the filter where the A/C compressor used to be?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

The MAF can be unbolted from its baseplate and put just about anywhere you want. So if you want to put the filter where the A/C is, go for it.


----------

